# How do i get this 3D effect?



## ev1lmagic (Apr 24, 2009)

i came upon this thread awhile ago and i've been searching literally for the past 3 to 4 hours and have not had any success in finding it thus far.

it's NOT the typical 3D effect where the image is just popping out of the background such as: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/graphics-programs-photo-gallery/134457-very-fast-car-hdr.html

it's this effect where it seems as if there is a subject (say a person) and the background is "rotating" around the subject as if the subject is the axis of rotation. if i could remember correctly the thread that i saw this is had examples of a boy kicking a soccer ball and pictures of a girl in a pastel green dress. 

if anyone can direct me to that thread or better yet help me find the tutorial to achieving such an effect, i would greatly appreciated your help. i will be shooting my sister's prom picture's this weekend and i urgently need a response since i need to know if any specific procedures are needed while im taking the shots instead of relying entirely on post-processing.


----------



## ev1lmagic (Apr 24, 2009)

if it helps any, the effect was made such that the subject was going through the background. so it looks like the subject is standing through the background with the background at her waste and her lower body coming out of the bottom of the background and her upper body coming out of the top.


----------



## Peano (Apr 24, 2009)

I think this is the thread, with a link to a tutorial.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...llery/161683-photo-amazed-me.html#post1577884


----------



## ev1lmagic (Apr 24, 2009)

omgosh thank you so much ^^ life saver man =) haha


----------

